# Zoo Med MagClip Magnetic Suction Cups



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Since I can't seem to find Zoo Med MagClip Magnetic Suction Cups anywhere, does anybody have a diy version? Thanks-----------:fish10:


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

ummmm Silicone.. and magnets that have been coated in a good layer of silicone maybe ?? wit a suction cup stuck to the magnet you plan on using in the tank?


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm thinking silicone coated round magnets glued to clips in place of the suction cups and a matching magnet on the outside of the glass to hold the magnet/clip combo.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just purchased some ceramic magnets and plastic dip. Going to drill a hole in middle of round magnets, glue clip to it and then coat magnet section with plastic dip.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

let us know how it works, i'm looking for a similar solution


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

why not go to lowes or a paper supply store and buy a suction cup with a large nub in the back. Cut out a small setion of the nub and put a small neodymium magnet in it, and glue it inplace with a dot of silicone.


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

You really need strong magnets to really hold well. I found out not practical to drill in ceramic magnets unless you have diamond drill and use cooling fluids for the heat. Or use a laser.
I cut the nipples off filter tube clips, used 1" ceramic mags and epoxied them to the clips.
After they cure I will dip the magnet side in plasti dip. I will use a stronger square magnet on the outside which I will dip in plasti dip to prevent scratching of outside glass.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the purpose of a suction cup and magnet if I may ask?Dont they do the same thing?Why not one or the other?


----------

